# Comunidade MeteoPT



## Brigantia (4 Nov 2007 às 17:11)

Hoje o MeteoPT atingiu os 500 membros com o registo do Fernando Diogo
Os Parabéns não devem ser apenas dirigidos aos Administradores e Moderadores que têm feito um excelente trabalho (Administrador, Minho, Vince e Rog), mas devem ser essencialmente direccionados para toda a comunidade MeteoPT. São muitos os que dedicam muito do seu tempo à meteorologia e ao MeteoPT. Hoje a comunidade atingiu os 500 membros, amanhã terá muitos mais.
O MeteoPT é o grande fórum da meteorologia amadora de Portugal apesar de por aqui também passarem alguns profissionais o que o enriquece ainda mais. Apesar de já ter o gosto pela meteorologia foi via fórum que aprendi muitas coisas, por exemplo, não conhecia sequer os modelos, hoje apesar de os conhecer não quer dizer que os perceba. Também nunca me esquecerei de alguns seguimentos meteorológicos feitos aqui. É fantástico seguir acontecimentos no fórum que tem representantes de todas as zonas de Portugal (ver mapa dos membros), uns mais participativos, outros mais observadores, uns mais moderados, outros mais exagerados, uns mais técnicos, outros mais emotivos, mas todos nutrem uma grande paixão pela meteorologia. 
Quem pensava que o MeteoPT não sobrevivia ao rude golpe de Março/Abril a resposta está aí.
Tenho a certeza que durante o próximo Inverno o MeteoPT terá grandes níveis de participação e que vai crescer cada vez mais.
PARABÉNS a todos os membros do MeteoPT, continuem a participar. 

Força


----------



## Rog (4 Nov 2007 às 18:52)

É um número simpático 500, bastante bom, tendo em conta o específico do forum - meteorologia. É sinal que são muitos os entusiastas que partilham este interesse por meteorologia!
Mas irá crescer ainda mais!
São todos os membros que por aqui participam que estão de parabéns, que tem este gosto por meteo e o partilham...
Parabéns a todos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Nov 2007 às 20:06)

Acho que sou dos tais emotivos que não percebem nada disto!
Agradeço a todos, pois hoje perbebo mais de meteorologia do que antes de vos ter encontrado! Muito Obrigado!


Parabéns!!!


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2007 às 20:09)

500 membros já é um numero consideravel!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2007 às 20:29)

Eu só conheci este forum numa mera busca no Google, comecei a ler durante 1 semana, até que fiz o registo, desde da 1ª visita que fiz fiquei como muitos outros membros viciados neste forum , mas neste caso o vício é bom e não tem efeitos secundários, só quando os modelos apresentam grandes loucuras e fica tudo em êxtase , e todos os dias aprendem-se coisas novas, por tudo isto, Obrigado aos administradores, moderadores e aos membros, sem eles não existia sítio para tirar este vício que afinal existem muitas pessoas com este gosto ou vício pela meteorologia como eu.

Obrigado MeteoPT.


----------



## Minho (4 Nov 2007 às 23:01)

Que prémio vamos dar ao nosso membro n.º 500??


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2007 às 23:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu só conheci este forum numa mera busca no Google, comecei a ler durante 1 semana, até que fiz o registo, desde da 1ª visita que fiz fiquei como muitos outros membros viciados neste forum , mas neste caso o vício é bom e não tem efeitos secundários, só quando os modelos apresentam grandes loucuras e fica tudo em êxtase , e todos os dias aprendem-se coisas novas, por tudo isto, Obrigado aos administradores, moderadores e aos membros, sem eles não existia sítio para tirar este vício que afinal existem muitas pessoas com este gosto ou vício pela meteorologia como eu.
> 
> Obrigado MeteoPT.



Isso aconteceu-nos a quase todos  eu nem vi como era o forum quando entrei no site e me apercebi do que era registei-me logo foi zás pás  é que nem acreditei depois no fantastico que era...


----------



## Brigantia (5 Nov 2007 às 21:51)

Minho disse:


> Que prémio vamos dar ao nosso membro n.º 500??



Uma semana de neve em Portugal inteiro, que acham


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2007 às 22:07)

Brigantia disse:


> Uma semana de neve em Portugal inteiro, que acham



Isso só lá para Janeiro


----------



## Gerofil (19 Nov 2007 às 23:44)

"Maior número de visitas foi de 132 em Hoje às 17:07"


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 23:48)

Gerofil disse:


> "Maior número de visitas foi de 132 em Hoje às 17:07"


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2007 às 00:04)

Gerofil disse:


> "Maior número de visitas foi de 132 em Hoje às 17:07"



Espetaculo  é só o inicio.


----------



## Jota 21 (23 Nov 2007 às 16:49)

Conheci o Fórum há 2 meses durante as trovoadas de final de Setembro. Passou a ser uma companhia diária. Além da parte dedicada á meteorologia que é fundamental, uma visita pelo resto dos temas também é boa para desanuviar o espírito e aprender algumas coisas.
 É uma comunidade fantástica!


----------



## Zoelae (17 Abr 2008 às 22:12)

"Maior número de visitas foi de 306 em Hoje às 22:10."   

reedição: Maior número de visitas foi de 308 em Hoje às 22:12.


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2008 às 22:14)

Zoelae disse:


> "Maior número de visitas foi de 306 em Hoje às 22:10."
> 
> reedição: Maior número de visitas foi de 308 em Hoje às 22:12.



Não pára pah!
Está imbativel!


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2008 às 22:31)

AnDré disse:


> Não pára pah!
> Está imbativel!



Novo Record: 345 Hoje às 22:29


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mai 2008 às 21:28)

Estamos a 2 membros dos *1000* membros...


----------



## vitamos (26 Mai 2008 às 16:17)

1000 MEMBROS!!! Parabéns MeteoPT


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2008 às 16:19)

Finalmente atingimos!!!! *1000 Membros*


----------



## Vince (26 Mai 2008 às 22:46)

Gilmet disse:


> Finalmente atingimos!!!! *1000 Membros*



Parece que o nº 1000 é um membro feminino, Belita1977. 

A ver se diz alguma coisa que há tantos novos membros que não dizem nada, percam a vergonha vá lá !!


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2008 às 00:11)

Atingidos os *2000 tópicos*!!


E vamos a caminho das 75000 mensagens!


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2008 às 19:21)

Nunca é demais chamar a devida atenção para a correcta utilização da língua portuguesa por parte dos membros do Fórum (ortografia, acentos de pontuação). E para os *menos entendidos em Meteorologia, devem ter todo o cuidado* na interpretação dos fenómenos climáticos. Os restantes membros do Fórum MeteoPT ficam agradecidos.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2008 às 16:25)

Dado que com o problema sucedido, também perdemos membros, eis que atingimos de novo os *1500* membros, com o re-registo do *rjsc2000*!


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2008 às 16:27)

Parabéns ao nosso membro nº*1500*

RJSC2000

És o feliz contemplado


----------



## Thomar (9 Jan 2009 às 12:13)

*Maior número de visitas ao fórum MeteoPT foi de 791 em Hoje às 11:40.*  

Extrardinário, o anterior record era de *345* do dia 17-04-08! 

Se alguém duvidava da Meteoloucura dos portugueses aqui ficou uma bela resposta! Este fórum ainda vai crescer Muito!  

Força MeteoPT!


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 13:57)

Thomar disse:


> *Maior número de visitas ao fórum MeteoPT foi de 791 em Hoje às 11:40.*
> 
> Extrardinário, o anterior record era de *345* do dia 17-04-08!
> 
> ...




Esse record só não foi batido por um valor ainda maior porque o fórum ficou várias vezes indisponível devido ao número enorme de visitantes. Sempre que chegava a cerca de 700 utilizadores ficava bloqueado. Aconteceu pelo menos 3 vezes.

Um dia para recordar também aqui pelo fórum


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 14:19)

O frio faz aconchegar a malta .


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2009 às 02:13)

Ontem, para além do espectacular número de 791 visitas em simulatâneo, foram colocadas *1442* mensagens!!

Vamos com 1559 membros!

O Tópico _Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009_, leva *3239* mensagens... É, até ao momento, o 2º tópico com mais mensagens de sempre! Apenas no dia de Ontem, foram lá colocadas 1270!


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2009 às 21:56)

Gilmet disse:


> Ontem, para além do espectacular número de 791 visitas em simulatâneo, foram colocadas *1442* mensagens!!
> 
> Vamos com 1559 membros!
> 
> O Tópico _Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009_, leva *3239* mensagens... É, até ao momento, o 2º tópico com mais mensagens de sempre! Apenas no dia de Ontem, foram lá colocadas 1270!


Estes números são impressionantes.

O meteoPT está a tornar-se num gigante da meteo.


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

Só mais uma curiosidade, o mesmo tópico, _O Tópico Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009_, leva até ao momento mais de* 102.000* page views, o que demonstra bem a "intensidade" com que as pessoas estão a seguir este tópico.


----------



## Hazores (11 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

VAMOS CHEGAR ÀS 4000 mensagens no tópicoda entrada de frio só falta um bocadinho assim

só faltam 444 vamos lá


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2009 às 00:45)

O mês ainda só vai a meio, mas o record de posts mensais já foi batido!





Será que alcançaremos a barreira dos 10,000?
A esta velocidade não será difícil. E o mês, meteorologicamente falando, promete!


----------



## Lightning (17 Jan 2009 às 13:38)

A nossa Comunidade vai a caminho dos 1700 membros! 

No final deste ano estimo que sejamos, mais ou menos, uns 3000 ou mesmo mais, ao todo.


----------



## Lightning (7 Abr 2009 às 20:33)

Bem... Por esta situação toda que estamos a passar podemos verificar um decréscimo acentuado no número de visitas e posts ultimamente...

Esperemos que esta situação melhore


----------



## Iceberg (14 Abr 2009 às 00:12)

O mesmo tem acontecido com outro forum espanhol, esta recente estabilidade atmosférica contribuiu muito para esse decréscimo, mas que também pode ser relativizado pelas características mais severas (neve e frio) do último Inverno e os efeitos da reportagem na SIC, que aumentaram e muito a afluência a esta comunidade, voltando agora a ritmos mais "normais", daí sentirmos mais a actual menor frequência de mensagens ... acredito que nos próximos dias volte a aumentar ligeiramente, com esta depressão (será ?) que promete aproximar-se lentamente do NW peninsular ... a ver vamos ...


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2009 às 15:12)

Iceberg disse:


> O mesmo tem acontecido com outro forum espanhol, esta recente estabilidade atmosférica contribuiu muito para esse decréscimo, mas que também pode ser relativizado pelas características mais severas (neve e frio) do último Inverno e os efeitos da reportagem na SIC, que aumentaram e muito a afluência a esta comunidade, voltando agora a ritmos mais "normais", daí sentirmos mais a actual menor frequência de mensagens ... acredito que nos próximos dias volte a aumentar ligeiramente, com esta depressão (será ?) que promete aproximar-se lentamente do NW peninsular ... a ver vamos ...



Promete aproximar-se lentamente mas acho que não promete lá grande festa... 

Hoje realmente o pessoal afluiu mais ao fórum, agora nos próximos dias é esperar para ver. O comportamento dos visitantes/membros depende também das condições climatéricas.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2009 às 23:11)

Ao fim de 3 anos e 9 meses de existência, eis que o MeteoPT recebe o membro nº *2000* 

Parabéns *PedroOliveira*!


----------



## João Soares (26 Mai 2009 às 23:16)

Muitos Parabéns *PedroOlveira* atingiste o nosso patamar 2000 

Participa !


----------



## psm (26 Mai 2009 às 23:25)

Neste forum não há monologos! Para isso contribui as 2000 pessoas que andam aqui e um bem haja a elas.

Parabéns meteopt por este feito alcançado!


----------



## Thomar (26 Mai 2009 às 23:28)

Parabéns MeteoPT e Parabéns PedroOliveira, por termos atingindo os 2.000 membros!   

Já agora uma curiosidade, foi há exactamente um ano que atingimos os 1.000 membros!   



> 26-05-08, 16:17
> *Vitamos*: 1000 MEMBROS!!! Parabéns MeteoPT



Venham os 3.000!


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Mai 2009 às 00:57)

Parabéns PedroOliveira, por ter sido o membro 2000!  Agora esperamos que participes sempre que te seja possível. Também o fórum meteoPT está de Parabéns por este feito.


----------



## vitamos (27 Mai 2009 às 09:51)

Aos 2000 chegarás......


                                  ...... e por aí fora continuarás!


MeteoPT o maior e melhor forum de meteorologia em Portugal! 

Há duvidas? 

Parabéns MeteoPT!


----------



## Veterano (27 Mai 2009 às 10:15)

É com prazer que assistimos ao crescimento do número de membros da nossa comunidade, uns mais interventivos que outros, parece também que o sexo feminino se está a fazer representar em maior número.

 2.000 membros envolve uma responsabilidade acrescida, no fundo um bocadinho a cada um de nós.

 Parabéns a todos.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Mai 2009 às 13:50)

Parabéns Meteopt
1000 novos membros num ano é fantástico.


----------



## MSantos (27 Mai 2009 às 17:38)

A nossa comunidade está de parabéns E agora os *3000*


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Mai 2009 às 23:58)

Parabéns *PedroOliveira*, o seu registo ao atingir o número 2000 permitiu que fosse seleccionado e por essa razão habilitado a participar no melhor fórum de meteorologia do mundo e arredores.
Bem vindo_


----------



## Lightning (25 Jul 2009 às 12:49)

E pronto, hoje é o meu aniversário neste Fórum. 

É verdade, hoje faz um aninho que cá ando 

Muita coisa mudou desde que me inscrevi, adquiri bastantes conhecimentos e experiências e espero que tudo isto continue! 

Cumps
Lightning


----------



## Agreste (15 Nov 2009 às 23:07)

E pronto... agora que vamos a caminho do fim do ano haverá escolha das melhores fotos coladas pelo pessoal do meteopt? E a escolha do melhor e pior do ano? Já que o IM acabou com o concurso que tinha lançado o ano passado podíamos fazer uma coisa do género mas à nossa maneira...


----------



## Thomar (10 Jan 2010 às 13:29)

*Chegámos aos 2500 membros!*  

Nada como uns dias de chuva, neve, frio e vento para "obrigar" o pessoal a inscrever-se e participar no forum!!! 

Comunidade MeteoPT sempre a crescer!  Venham mais!


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 18:11)

Thomar disse:


> *Chegámos aos 2500 membros!*
> 
> Nada como uns dias de chuva, neve, frio e vento para "obrigar" o pessoal a inscrever-se e participar no forum!!!
> 
> Comunidade MeteoPT sempre a crescer!  Venham mais!



Desde as 14h até agora já se registaram mais 2pessoas.

Viva o MeteoPt!!!


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2010 às 19:30)

Thomar disse:


> *Chegámos aos 2500 membros!*
> 
> Nada como uns dias de chuva, neve, frio e vento para "obrigar" o pessoal a inscrever-se e participar no forum!!!
> 
> Comunidade MeteoPT sempre a crescer!  Venham mais!



É exactamente isso!! 

Boas-Vindas a todos os membros que se inscreveram _em cima do acontecimento_ só para nos dar os seus relatos e trazer as suas fotos e vídeos que ilustram este belo dia de Domingo.


----------



## Fernando (26 Fev 2010 às 16:42)

Foi hoje ultrapassado o anterior record de utilizadores simultâneos datado de Janeiro de 2009. É mais uma prova da importância crescente deste espaço.

Parabéns ao Meteopt e à sua equipa!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2010 às 22:47)

E completei, há dias, 3 anos por aqui.

E que venham muitos mais. De um vício impossível de largar.

Uma paixão infinita que para sempre durará, que é a meteorologia.


----------



## MSantos (27 Mar 2010 às 00:16)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> E completei, há dias, 3 anos por aqui.
> 
> E que venham muitos mais. De um vício impossível de largar.
> 
> Uma paixão infinita que para sempre durará, que é a meteorologia.



Parabens Daniel

Eu também completo este ano 3 anos de MeteoPT mas é só em Outubro


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jul 2010 às 16:23)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*

3000 membros


----------



## MSantos (4 Jul 2010 às 19:35)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*



Mário Barros disse:


> 3000 membros



Sempre a crescer o MeteoPT


----------



## Thomar (4 Jul 2010 às 20:28)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*



Mário Barros disse:


> 3000 membros



Finalmente! 
Já sabia que estava próximo. Ainda ontem de manhã estava nos 2999 membros!

Parabéns MeteoPT!  

Comunidade MeteoPT sempre a crescer! Venham mais!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2010 às 18:09)

Neste momento atingimos o bonito numero de inscritos no MeteoPT 3.333 .


----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2010 às 18:28)

Batido novo recorde de visitas ao forum METEOPT hoje por causa do Tornado em Tomar, Ferreira do Zêzere e Sertã.



> Maior número de visitas foi de 944 em Hoje (2010/12/07) às 16:31.


----------



## Brigantia (8 Dez 2010 às 16:17)

Hoje como nunca o *meteopt.com *é uma referência nacional. Ao ler o Público (versão papel) reparei no seu interior uma referência a este fórum. Não é novidade,  muitas outras houve e até já se fez uma reportagem televisiva (http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/meteopt-na-antena-3-a-2157.html http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/reportagem-sic-2909.html ) 


Um dia a partir de Bragança foi aberto a Portugal e ao mundo. Hoje a sua importância vê-se no número de  posts, número de membros  e sobretudo no número de visitas, muitas delas de quem tem a responsabilidade  pela divulgação ao mundo de uma qualquer informação relacionada com a meteorologia.    Esta crescente importância do meteopt.com não deve intimidar os amadores (nos quais me incluo-o) de participarem cada vez mais, mas o cuidado com o que escrevem deve ser muito maior. 
Bragança viu-o nascer, alguns viram-no crescer e hoje, não restam dúvidas, é uma referência nacional.
Administradores, moderadores, membros e visitantes, constituem hoje muitos milhares e foram eles que deram a esta comunidade uma importância nacional. 
Parabéns ao *meteopt.com *pelo trabalho. Continuem.


----------



## Vânia_Geo (25 Dez 2010 às 22:46)

Olá!!!


Não sei se ainda se recordam de mim?!

Tinha chegado a este fórum à procura de informações sobre um abrigo meteorológico!  

Pois bem, este ano continuo envolvida em mais projectos ligados ao ambiente. Num deles inscrevi a escola num concurso de construção de uma árvore de Natal ecológica através da reutilização de embalagens Tetra Pak (300 embalagens mais concretamente).

Ora bem, a árvore foi construída com muita força de vontade e trabalho também!

Todavia, agora preciso da vossa ajuda para fazer da minha árvore a vencedora!

Como?  

Preciso do vosso voto, bem como o voto dos vossos amigos e familiares também! Apesar de ter a minha árvore em 1.º lugar, já há outras escolas a aproximarem-se da nossa posição!  São cerca de 400 escolas a concurso e todas querem um dos prémios a concurso:
1.º prémio – 4 000 euros em material ecológico;
2.º prémio – 2 000 euros em material ecológico;
3.º prémio – 1 000 euros em material ecológico.

Como podem ver os prémios são aliciantes e nós precisamos deles para concretizar outros projectos que temos em mãos. 

*ATENÇÃO: Peço que quando forem votar na minha árvore o façam clicando na última estrelinha do voto, ou seja, a 5.ª estrelinha, pois esta dá-nos logo 5 votos! Faz toda a diferença!*

 Peço assim, mais uma vez, que contribuam com um voto na árvore de Natal ecológica da minha escola - *Escola Secundária de Dona Luísa de Gusmão! *
Enviem estes dados para todos os contactos possíveis, pois é urgente continuarmos a aumentar o número de votos!

A nossa árvore está acessível através do link:
*http://natalamarelo.simenoamarelo.pt/679/escola-secundaria-d-luisa-de-gusmao.htm* 
(devem efectuar um registo no site).

A votação decorrerá entre o dia 21 de Dezembro e 21 de Janeiro. Neste período serão escolhidas, por votação online, 20 das cerca de 400 árvores de Natal ecológicas a concurso, que posteriormente serão avaliadas por um júri que ditará as 3 premiadas (sendo que estas 20 serão dividas em 2 escalões -10 até ao 1.º ciclo e outras 10 a partir do 2.ºciclo até ao secundário).
Para quem tiver dificuldades em votar, tenho um guião de orientação para o registo no site e votação na nossa árvore (é só pedir por e-mail: vaniaritamorais@gmail.com)!

Votos de um Natal Feliz e Ecológico!


----------



## Thomar (30 Jan 2012 às 16:21)

Já lá vai algum tempo, e tive de ressuscitar este tópico.
Já reparam que o forum MeteoPT.com tem já mais de:

Tópicos: 5,322, Mensagens: 306,767, Membros: 4,053! 

para os próximos dias é provável o aumento de membros, tópicos e mensagens!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2012 às 19:11)

Neste momento atingimos o montante 333,333 de mensagens no fórum que numero bonito .


----------



## Thomar (16 Nov 2012 às 16:28)

Foi ultrapassado o anterior _record_ de visitas em simultâneo ao forum que datava desde o Tornado em Tomar que era 944 visitas em 07-12-10 às 16:31. 

Maior número de visitas foi de 1,092 em Hoje às 16:25.

Actividade Actual: 1079 (67 membros e 1012 visitantes)


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Dez 2012 às 17:48)

Boa tarde

Existe uma coisa, que me desperta curiosidade, já há algum tempo, mas só hoje me lembrei de postar aqui.

Relativamente a isto (que não sei o que lhe chamar)







Não encontrei nenhuma explicação ou menção desta coisinha que aparece no canto superior esquerdo dum post nosso.

Fiquei curioso e então vim a este tópico para saber, o que é, e no que consiste este "modificador do nome"
Será uma espécie de nível, para expressar a participação no fórum (quando chegarmos a um certo nº de mensagens subimos de nível, no meu caso de cirrus para cumulus)

Desde já obrigado


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2012 às 18:10)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Existe uma coisa, que me desperta curiosidade, já há algum tempo, mas só hoje me lembrei de postar aqui.
> 
> ...



Exacto, tem a ver com o numero de mensagens.
Segundo apurei,penso que funciona assim.

1-499 - Cirrus
500-999- Cumulos
1000- 2499-Nimbostratus
2500-4999-Cumulonimbus
> 5000- Super Celula


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Dez 2012 às 11:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Exacto, tem a ver com o numero de mensagens.
> Segundo apurei,penso que funciona assim.
> 
> 1-499 - Cirrus
> ...



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2014 às 23:34)

Hoje faz 7 anos que me registei nesta casa da meteorologia, quando me inscrevi não percebia nada disto, nem sabia o que era um anticiclone ou uma depressão.  

Hoje passados 7 anos e 5187 posts depois continuo escrever sobre o tempo e não só com o mesmo entusiasmo que tinha no inicio. continuo a ter a mesma curiosidade e vontade de aprender sobre esta ciência que nos une e nos fascina!  

MeteoPT!


----------



## felyzardo (3 Out 2014 às 23:43)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje faz 7 anos que me registei nesta casa da meteorologia, quando me inscrevi não percebia nada disto, nem sabia o que era um anticiclone ou uma depressão.
> 
> Hoje passados 7 anos e 5187 posts depois continuo escrever sobre o tempo e não só com o mesmo entusiasmo que tinha no inicio. continuo a ter a mesma curiosidade e vontade de aprender sobre esta ciência que nos une e nos fascina!
> 
> MeteoPT!


Curiosidade minha, foste aprendendo a ler aqui no Forum ou tens auxilia de algum livro? 
Estou na tua situação de à 7 anos.


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2014 às 00:03)

felyzardo disse:


> Curiosidade minha, foste aprendendo a ler aqui no Forum ou tens auxilia de algum livro?
> Estou na tua situação de à 7 anos.



Não tenho livro nenhum, fui aprendendo aqui lendo milhares de posts e relacionando-os com a observação directa que fui fazendo dos fenómenos meteorologicos, alguma informação fui adquirindo pela net, mas não penses que sou dos mais entendidos, há por aqui pessoas com muito mais conhecimentos de meteorologia do que eu. 

Não tenhas medo de escrever posts por receio de escrever disparates, estará cá alguém para te explicar ou corrigir, só assim se vai aprendendo aprendendo.

Aprende-se muito a ler o tópico das previsões e modelos, mesmo que não compreendas a linguagem e as siglas usadas, pergunta ou pesquisa na net e progressivamente vais ficando mais familiarizado com o que se escreve e o que antes era "chinês" começa a fazer sentido.

Anos e anos de acompanhamento de eventos meteorologicos ajuda muito também, não te limites a ler participa também, vai à janela e escreve sobre o que vês, nunca tive uma estação estação meteorológica que fosse fiável e isso não me impediu de crescer ou participar aqui.


----------



## felyzardo (4 Out 2014 às 01:06)

Tens toda a razão. Eu tenho investigado bastante e estou a pensar investir num estação meteorologica. No pouco tempo que tenho aprendi imenso aqui. Por acaso é mesmo nesses tópicos que mais aprendo. agradeço os conselhos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Out 2014 às 20:19)




----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2014 às 20:26)

Bem apanhado, acho muito bem terem metido a fonte, e que bela fonte.


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2017 às 11:50)

Faz hoje *10 anos* que me registei no MeteoPT! 

Hoje, *7303* posts depois, continuo a escrever com o mesmo entusiasmo que tinha quando me registei. O meu nick de registo foi anticiclone , tendo mudado dias depois para MSantos, assim que percebi o quão ridículo era, mas na altura nem sabia o que era uma baixa e uma alta pressão e o que isso significava. 

Já vi muitas fases do MeteoPT e a evolução é notável, mas há coisas que deixam saudades, como os tópicos de seguimentos especiais, um certo ambiente familiar que se esbateu com o natural crescimento do forum, as madrugadas em claro à espera da neve em Bragança... E muitas mais! Mas a vida é assim, feita de mudanças!  

Estou certo que muitas boas recordações virão, por isso espero cá estar daqui a 10 anos para repetir este post!  

Viva o *MeteoPT*!


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Out 2017 às 15:31)

MSantos disse:


> Faz hoje *10 anos* que me registei no MeteoPT!





MSantos disse:


> O meu nick de registo foi anticiclone ,



Ahhh finalmente sabemos o porquê do AA permanecer em "ad eternum" em frente de Portugal Continental 
Parabéns meteoptanos


----------



## Teya (3 Out 2017 às 15:43)

MSantos disse:


> O meu nick de registo foi anticiclone



Podia ser pior, podia ser 'Antílope dos Açores'


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2017 às 02:36)

MSantos disse:


> esbateu com o natural crescimento do forum, as madrugadas em claro à espera da neve em Bragança...



Bem me lembro do teu (e nosso) entusiasmo geral à espera das tuas fotos da queda de neve em Bragança . Este Fórum foi, é e continua a ser a minha 2ª casa.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2018 às 21:12)

Olá

As minhas participações nos últimos tempos pautaram-se por uma certa irregularidade; no entanto, pretendo retomar novamente uma participação mais activa e sobretudo numa perspectiva construtiva.

Assim sendo, a partir de agora serei mais participativo no Fórum, colaborando com os conhecimentos adquiridos com a minha formação na área da climatologia.

Abraços


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mai 2018 às 11:43)

Após um longo período em que a actividade da página do MeteoPT.com no facebook foi praticamente nula, o staff decidiu ressuscitá-la e tomou a decisão de se partilharem algumas fotos/vídeos que os membros vão postando aqui no fórum. Sempre que um registo for publicado, o autor do mesmo será notificado por mensagem privada. Se alguém desde já não permitir a partilha dos seus registos, pedimos que informe um dos membros do staff.


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2018 às 12:22)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Após um longo período em que a actividade da página do MeteoPT.com no facebook foi praticamente nula, o staff decidiu ressuscitá-la e tomou a decisão de se partilharem algumas fotos/vídeos que os membros vão postando aqui no fórum. Sempre que um registo for publicado, o autor do mesmo será notificado por mensagem privada. Se alguém desde já não permitir a partilha dos seus registos, pedimos que informe um dos membros do staff.



Boa iniciativa!


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2018 às 00:03)

Hoje faço 11 anos de registo no MeteoPT!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Out 2018 às 00:23)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje faço 11 anos de registo no MeteoPT!


Grande dinossauro  Parabéns 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Out 2018 às 17:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Após um longo período em que a actividade da página do MeteoPT.com no facebook foi praticamente nula, o staff decidiu ressuscitá-la e tomou a decisão de se partilharem algumas fotos/vídeos que os membros vão postando aqui no fórum. Sempre que um registo for publicado, o autor do mesmo será notificado por mensagem privada. Se alguém desde já não permitir a partilha dos seus registos, pedimos que informe um dos membros do staff.


Deixaram a página morrer novamente. 
Saudades de ver uns posts de vez em quando.


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2018 às 10:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Deixaram a página morrer novamente.
> Saudades de ver uns posts de vez em quando.



É verdade...

Era importante voltar a dinamizar a página, provavelmente seria boa ideia cruza-la com a página da Troposfera para partilha e divulgação de conteúdos meteo relevantes.


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2019 às 14:12)

Venho aqui assinalar mais um aniversário do meu registo aqui no MeteoPT, já lá vão 12 anos e 8786 posts !


----------



## Gerofil (6 Nov 2019 às 00:06)

Alguém indica-me onde posso adquirir um termómetro TRONIC como o branco que se encontra na figura? Preciso de um …


----------



## camrov8 (6 Nov 2019 às 00:28)

ui isso é marca do lidl volta e meia voltam mas nunca se sabe tenta olx


----------



## Gerofil (12 Nov 2019 às 15:55)

camrov8 disse:


> ui isso é marca do lidl volta e meia voltam mas nunca se sabe tenta olx



Muito obrigado pela dica 






Comprado no OLX, chegou hoje pelo correio... 8 euros mais portes de correio


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Dez 2019 às 02:28)

Alguém sabe onde anda o Miguel, um compatriota da Península de Setúbal e um dos maiores contribuidores deste fórum. Não veio ao fórum desde 2018, a sua estação começou a degradar-se e deixou de reportar no passado outubro (de salientar que em janeiro a estação ainda estava a transmitir bem os dados). 

É estranho como é que uma pessoa, das que mais participava no fórum, deixa de participar de um dia para o outro e não mantém a sua estação. Morreu? Emigrou? O que se passou com ele? Alguém sabe?


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2020 às 10:06)

Temos todo o prazer em dar as boas-vindas ao @MSantos como o mais recente membro do staff da nossa casa meteolouca


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2020 às 10:14)

Excelente escolha, e mais que isso claramente merecido!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jan 2020 às 11:00)

Sem dúvida uma mais valia para a moderação desta casa, e que apenas peca por tardia  Mas mais vale tarde, que nunca 

*PS: Agora publiquem fora dos tópicos certos, que ele já tem um pau atrás da porta *


----------



## Crazyrain (22 Jan 2020 às 11:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> Temos todo o prazer em dar as boas-vindas ao @MSantos como o mais recente membro do staff da nossa casa meteolouca




Parabéns ao Msantos .

É merecido , sem dúvida .

Tenho reparado que ele é zeloso por postar nos tópicos certos .

Acho muito bem , que seja implacável com quem não publica no respetivo tópico .


----------



## criz0r (22 Jan 2020 às 12:51)

Os meus parabéns, excelente escolha!. Tudo a correr bem @MSantos .


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2020 às 14:11)

Agradeço ao restante staff do MeteoPT o voto de confiança. Tentarei estar à altura do desafio e contribuir para esta "casa" que tanto gosto e que acompanho há mais de 10 anos.

Cumprimento igualmente os restantes membros pelas mensagens de felicitação, bem haja a todos!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2020 às 23:28)

Faz hoje 3 anos que acompanho este fórum que tanto gostamos, apesar de só me ter registado em novembro de 2018. 

A minha atividade tem sido algo frequente. Gosto de partilhar o tempo e o clima, pois isso é fundamental para esta casa.
A quarentena fez com que tivesse mais tempo para estar aqui. Tanto que, num instante, passo de 1700 para 2000 mensagens desde 28 de novembro.  

Apesar de a meteorologia não ser a minha área nem a minha especialidade, tento dar o meu melhor, com os conhecimentos que tenho. 
O que é certo é que gosto do ambiente deste fórum. Tenho uma inscrição num fórum de urbanismo, mas o nível de educação e moderação é completamente diferente deste. E o outro fórum está mais relacionado com o que faço do que este.


----------



## Majorcoma (28 Abr 2020 às 23:06)

Aproveito também para pedir desculpa pelo nome bizarro que coloquei como user do fórum, de facto enganei-me a escrever e agora já não há nada que possa fazer.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2020 às 00:09)

Majorcona disse:


> Aproveito também para pedir desculpa pelo nome bizarro que coloquei como user do fórum, de facto enganei-me a escrever e agora já não há nada que possa fazer.


Com seis posts apenas, podes criar um nick novo e deixar este "desaparecer", o "dano" é pequeno...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Abr 2020 às 12:44)

Majorcona disse:


> Aproveito também para pedir desculpa pelo nome bizarro que coloquei como user do fórum, de facto enganei-me a escrever e agora já não há nada que possa fazer.



Não te preocupes não há padres nem freiras aqui, e o nome ficou até engraçado. 
Até tu falares nem tinha reparado no pormenor


----------



## Majorcoma (29 Abr 2020 às 17:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Com seis posts apenas, podes criar um nick novo e deixar este "desaparecer", o "dano" é pequeno...


Deixa, agora já fica assim.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2020 às 17:32)

Majorcona disse:


> Deixa, agora já fica assim.



@Majorcona, assim não pode ficar, por razões óbvias. Enviei-lhe mensagem esta noite, às 00:13, a perguntar qual é o username que quer colocar. Aguardo a sua resposta. Caso contrário, não é possível continuar a participar no fórum.

*Edit:* assunto resolvido.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Mai 2020 às 14:13)

Venho recordar a todos os membros o ponto 1.2 das Condições de Utilização do MeteoPT.

*1.2* Não são permitidas mensagens racistas, xenófobas, caluniosas, difamatórias, obscenas, pornográficas, ameaçadoras, apelo à violência, actividades criminosas ou fraudulentas e de falta de respeito em geral para outrem.

Recentemente, por mais que uma vez, já foram eliminadas mensagens que se enquadram no que está descrito no ponto anterior. Até agora apenas temos apagado as mensagens. Se este conteúdo continuar a surgir de membros reincidentes, teremos de elevar a "pena".

Obrigado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mai 2020 às 16:45)

Boa tarde,
Queria salientar que neste momento vivo num período algo mau. 

Na última quinta-feira, dia 30 de abril, uma amiga minha que conheço há anos foi diagnosticada com coronavírus e está, desde ontem, no hospital e em coma. Conheço-a desde o tempo em que tinha 5 anos, e era cozinheira num restaurante em Corroios, mas entretanto teve que ir para o Peso da Régua.

Como se isso já não bastasse, os meus pais, que já tinham sintomas estranhos e parecidos com os que também senti há uns tempos e até relatei aqui no fórum, estão diagnosticados, desde sábado, com COVID-19. E isto não é uma bacorada: é um facto - eles estão mesmo com esta maleita maldita! 
Tenho dormido pouco e mal, preocupado com o que possa ocorrer com a minha família. Não tenho conseguido gerir os meus sentimentos e a minha paciência desvaneceu. Se antes disto tudo já estava a ficar mal devido a tanta conversa relacionada com a doença, neste momento estou mesmo muito mal.

E isto leva-me ao que eu queria falar... Nos últimos tempos, tenho feito algumas mensagens que não cumprem com certas regras do fórum. Noutro dia assumi a morte de um membro do fórum desaparecido desde 9 de abril e que tinha COVID-19 e acabei por ser banido temporariamente. Hoje voltei (penso ter sido eu) a ser questionado por ter feito uma publicação aonde desrespeitei a opinião dum membro do fórum. 
Eu não sou propriamente uma pessoa que queira provocar o mal-estar no fórum - aliás, sou uma pessoa que até tem feito um ótimo trabalho aqui no fórum e tem contribuído bastante.

Claramente as coisas estúpidas e parvas que tenho posto por aqui nos últimos tempos devem-se, de certa maneira, ao mal-estar e cansaço que tenho sentido nos últimos tempos, até porque não é normal ter 3 delitos num mês e nos 18 meses anteriores não ter tido nenhum.


----------



## MSantos (5 Mai 2020 às 17:29)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Queria salientar que neste momento vivo num período algo mau.
> 
> Na última quinta-feira, dia 30 de abril, uma amiga minha que conheço há anos foi diagnosticada com coronavírus e está, desde ontem, no hospital e em coma. Conheço-a desde o tempo em que tinha 5 anos, e era cozinheira num restaurante em Corroios, mas entretanto teve que ir para o Peso da Régua.
> ...



Caro Charneca,

Respondo-te por aqui e não por mensagem privada, porque tu próprio expuseste a tua situação.

Penso que posso falar por todos os membros do fórum quando digo que lamento a situação que estás a atravessar. No entanto um fórum de meteorologia não é o local ideal para tentar ultrapassar problemas, frustrações e outras situações complicadas da vida. Se sentes que não estás a atravessar a tua melhor fase penso que deves procurar ajuda. Digo isto com empatia, respeito e sem qualquer menosprezo. Aqui poderás encontrar um escape, mas não encontrarás uma solução nem o alivio para o que sentes. Com a conduta que tens levado aqui, acabas por causar situações incomodas ou de desrespeito pelos outros membros que não têm culpa do momento difícil que dizes viver, nem vamos permitir que sirvam de "saco de pancada". Ânimo, força e coragem é o que te desejo. 


*Governo e Ordem dos Psicólogos*
A linha está disponível desde o dia 1 de abril e dirige-se à população em geral. Conta com 63 psicólogos e pretende dar resposta a situações de “ansiedade, angústia e medo”, bem como “reforçar o sentimento de segurança da população e dos cuidadores”. O serviço resulta de uma parceria entre os Serviços Partilhados do Ministério da Saúde, a Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian e a Ordem dos Psicólogos Portugueses.
*Contacto:* 808 24 24 24.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Mai 2020 às 04:06)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Queria salientar que neste momento vivo num período algo mau.
> 
> Na última quinta-feira, dia 30 de abril, uma amiga minha que conheço há anos foi diagnosticada com coronavírus e está, desde ontem, no hospital e em coma. Conheço-a desde o tempo em que tinha 5 anos, e era cozinheira num restaurante em Corroios, mas entretanto teve que ir para o Peso da Régua.
> ...



Como alguém que teve um 2019 desastroso e que julgou que 2020 ia, possivelmente, trazer uma trégua apenas para o ver trazer uma pandemia que virou o mundo de pernas para o ar, compreendo a frustração. Calma, um dia tudo melhora. Mantém-te atento aos teus pais. Não facilities. Se não tiveres um oxímetro, compra. Eles que controlem a temperatura e a oxigenação duas vezes por dia. Se a temperatura não for muito alta e a oxigenação estiver bem (na casa dos noventas e tais), a probabilidade de correr bem é alta.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Set 2020 às 20:36)

Então, quase no fim do dia 1 de setembro e nem sequer há tópicos de seguimento de setembro, ainda por cima com membros a colocarem publicações de dia 1 em tópicos de agosto?  Por que razão os tais membros não criam um tópico de seguimento para setembro, como eu fiz há pouco? 
Vamos todos ajudar para termos um fórum um pouco mais organizado!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2020 às 00:56)

Qualquer membro pode abrir os tópicos, desde que o post inicial siga o layout dos anteriores. Pode não ser logo afixado e adicionado ao cabeçalho, mas não é preciso esperar pelo staff para criar os tópicos. 

Pedimos algum bom senso também em verificar sempre se estão a postar no mês correto quando vira o mês. Nada de grave, posts movem-se ou deixam-se mesmo estar se ainda não houver tópico, mas ainda assim.


----------



## vitamos (21 Out 2020 às 22:26)

Faço comentário aqui para não iniciar conversas que possam poluir o tópico em causa. Como se devem  realçar também (e sobretudo) as coisas boas, acho que devo parabenizar a nossa comunidade pelo quase exemplar comportamento no acompanhamento da Bárbara no nosso seguimento meteorológico. 
Temos uma comunidade viva e participante!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Nov 2020 às 10:55)

Bom dia. Ontem um “membro novo” que eu percebi que era um membro que nos seguia aqui há bastante tempo desde o Japão com posts muito interessantes e que voltou, pelo que fiquei contente, publicou um texto sobre contrails e o efeito no clima a curto prazo mas vejo que foi apagado. 
O que aconteceu? Foi o próprio membro que apagou ou houve algum problema com as regras do fórum? Estou preocupado. Obrigado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Nov 2020 às 11:29)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Bom dia. Ontem um “membro novo” que eu percebi que era um membro que nos seguia aqui há bastante tempo desde o Japão com posts muito interessantes e que voltou, pelo que fiquei contente, publicou um texto sobre contrails e o efeito no clima a curto prazo mas vejo que foi apagado.
> O que aconteceu? Foi o próprio membro que apagou ou houve algum problema com as regras do fórum? Estou preocupado. Obrigado.



Esse "membro novo" esteve no fórum até fevereiro de 2012 com o nickname Danilo2012, altura em que que foi banido por comportamento inapropriado constante e publicação de mensagens menos próprias.

E como esta nova conta tratava-se de um antigo membro, não respeitou o ponto 1.1 das Condições de Utilização.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Dez 2020 às 16:07)

Boa tarde. Enviei mensagem para a administração através do formulário de contacto. Trata-se da requisição de eliminação da minha conta.
É uma decisão muito pesada a ser tomada mas sinto que preciso de fazer.
Caso o meu pedido seja aceite, deixo o meu agradecimento a este fórum por ter sido tão importante na minha vida até aqui e despeço-me de toda a comunidade   são pessoas especiais. Espero que toda a gente seja feliz!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Dez 2020 às 19:22)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Boa tarde. Enviei mensagem para a administração através do formulário de contacto. Trata-se da requisição de eliminação da minha conta.
> É uma decisão muito pesada a ser tomada mas sinto que preciso de fazer.
> Caso o meu pedido seja aceite, deixo o meu agradecimento a este fórum por ter sido tão importante na minha vida até aqui e despeço-me de toda a comunidade   são pessoas especiais. Espero que toda a gente seja feliz!



Então agora que vamos ficar atolados em neve é que te dá para isso? Tem lá juízo. Tira umas férias e volta.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Mar 2021 às 18:09)

Devido a uma atualização do modelo GFS, tanto as cartas meteorológicas como os meteogramas disponibilizados pelo MeteoPT.com encontram-se temporariamente indisponíveis.

Tentaremos ser breves


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2021 às 00:56)

Os meteogramas já deverão estar a sair normalmente. Por agora, as cartas continuam indisponíveis, vamos tentar ser breves.


----------



## Thomar (24 Mar 2021 às 08:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Os meteogramas já deverão estar a sair normalmente. Por agora, as cartas continuam indisponíveis, vamos tentar ser breves.


Bom dia. Sim, os meteogramas já estão disponíveis.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Abr 2021 às 13:08)

As cartas meteorológicas já estão disponíveis.

Existe a possibilidade de uma ou outra carta estar _bugada_.


----------



## Tufao André (13 Abr 2021 às 15:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> As cartas meteorológicas já estão disponíveis.
> 
> Existe a possibilidade de uma ou outra carta estar _bugada_.



Olá Duarte!

Uma curiosidade: porque é que as cartas meteorológicas do modelo ECMWF aqui no fórum só estão disponíveis até às 144h? A partir desse periodo não estão operacionais.
E não é só de agora, já estão assim há bastante tempo... Mas nunca cheguei a perceber a razão ao certo.


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2021 às 08:37)

Bom dia,

Gosto bastante do novo look do forum, tem inclusive a opção para tema claro/escuro, não sei se na versão anterior já existia, mas só reparei agora:


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Ago 2021 às 10:28)

Update brutal no site os meus parabéns, é pena que o link para o portal ainda não funcione, mas o mais importante é o investimento dado nesta comunidade fantástica.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Ago 2021 às 11:19)

Parabéns pessoal, muitos parabéns! Belíssimo update do fórum  Só que deixei de conseguir aceder pelo Tapatalk no telemóvel, mais alguém com o mesmo problema? Obrigado


----------



## Thomar (14 Ago 2021 às 11:28)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Parabéns pessoal, muitos parabéns! Belíssimo update do fórum  Só que deixei de conseguir aceder pelo Tapatalk no telemóvel, mais alguém com o mesmo problema? Obrigado


Por aqui o mesmo problema.


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2021 às 11:36)

Eu também não consigo aceder pelo Tapatalk, mas sinceramente até o desinstalei e passo a aceder pelo browser, que noto nesta nova versão ser mais rápido e consome muito menos dados, com o tema escuro no telemóvel navega-se muito bem e de maneira fácil. O Tapatalk deixou de ter vantagem para mim, menos uma app a consumir recursos  e dados...esta mensagem foi escrita pelo browser do telemóvel tão ou mais rápido que no Tapatalk e a consumir notoriamente menos dados que a appTapatalk.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2021 às 11:45)

Snifa disse:


> Eu também não consigo aceder pelo Tapatalk, mas sinceramente até o desinstalei e passo a aceder pelo browser, que noto nesta nova versão ser mais rápido e consome muito menos dados, com o tema escuro no telemóvel navega-se muito bem e de maneira fácil. O Tapatalk deixou de ter vantagem para mim, menos uma app a consumir recursos  e dados...esta mensagem foi escrita pelo browser do telemóvel tão ou mais rápido que no Tapatalk e a consumir notoriamente menos dados que a appTapatalk.


É esse mesmo o objectivo de um site "responsivo" como o nosso fórum é agora  É um site muito muito mais leve, que continua com todas as funcionalidades, tornando possivelmente o Tapatalk até obsoleto.


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2021 às 11:51)

Em relação as notificações é muito fácil, ao abrirem o browser no telemóvel e entrarem com o log in  basta ver o sininho no canto superior direito que está lá tudo, no tema escuro realça bem porque o texto/número da notificação está a vermelho. Estou a navegar no fórum através do telemóvel há mais de meia hora e só consumiu 2.8 mb  o Tapatalk já levaria bem mais por esta altura..


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Ago 2021 às 12:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> É esse mesmo o objectivo de um site "responsivo" como o nosso fórum é agora  É um site muito muito mais leve, que continua com todas as funcionalidades, tornando possivelmente o Tapatalk até obsoleto.


Ok, boa  Mas a nível de imagens continuou a não conseguir carregar pelo telemóvel, e vocês malta?


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2021 às 12:11)

Por agora as imagens têm de ser colocadas num "host" como o imgur.com ou similares, tal como antes, e depois o link direto pode ser copiado e colado, ou então utilizando o ícone de "inserir imagem" (o do meio):


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Ago 2021 às 12:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Por agora as imagens têm de ser colocadas num "host" como o imgur.com ou similares, tal como antes, e depois o link direto pode ser copiado e colado, ou então utilizando o ícone de "inserir imagem" (o do meio):


Ok, obrigado


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2021 às 15:36)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Gosto bastante do novo look do forum, tem inclusive a opção para tema claro/escuro, não sei se na versão anterior já existia, mas só reparei agora:


Tinha-o pedido há uns tempos:


N_Fig disse:


> É possível usar um tema de fundo mais escuro no fórum?


É bom ver que o fórum levou a sério a minha sugestão! Ou então foi coincidência, de qualquer agradeço pelo esforço, e parabéns porque o fórum ficou muito bom!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2021 às 16:23)

N_Fig disse:


> É bom ver que o fórum levou a sério a minha sugestão! Ou então foi coincidência, de qualquer agradeço pelo esforço, e parabéns porque o fórum ficou muito bom!


No fundo, ambas. Modo escuro tem começado a ser um standard em vários sites e até aplicações móveis, fizeste bem em pedir porque é justificado, mas também foi uma coisa que pensámos logo


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2022 às 15:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Antes de mais, faz hoje 7 anos que me registei no fórum, o tempo passa a correr!  7 anos marcados pela obtenção de muito conhecimento no que diz respeito à meteorologia e também noutras áreas da ciência e que são igualmente discutidas neste fórum.
> _______________



Parabéns Jorge! 

No inicio de Outubro vai ser o meu meteoptversário, vou fazer 15 anos desde que me registei nesta casa!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2022 às 16:11)

MSantos disse:


> Parabéns Jorge!
> 
> No inicio de Outubro vai ser o meu meteoptversário, vou fazer 15 anos desde que me registei nesta casa!


Obrigado Miguel!  É uma honra fazer parte desta comunidade.

15 anos é, sem dúvida, bastante notável. Que venham mais!


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2022 às 14:46)

Hoje faço *15 anos* de registo nesta casa! Nestes 15 anos foram poucos e curtos os períodos de ausência que tive e com este já lá vão *9902* posts! 

Já vivi/fiz seguimento meteorológico regular para o MeteoPT desde Linda-a-Velha, Bragança, Bialystok, Palencia, Santo Estêvão (Benavente), Fig. Castelo Rodrigo, Leiria, Coruche, Foros da Charneca (Benavente), Azambuja e Rio Maior! 
 Muita coisa mudou desde a altura que me registei mas o entusiamo pelas temáticas da meteorologia manteve-se.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2022 às 09:21)

Parabéns por este marco, @MSantos ! 

Daqui a 2 meses também celebro o meu 15º aniversário por aqui. 
Uma métrica curiosa é que atingi um ponto em que mais de 50% do meu tempo de vida (28 anos) decorreu enquanto membro do MeteoPT. 

Venham mais 15!


----------



## Iceberg (4 Out 2022 às 10:26)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje faço *15 anos* de registo nesta casa! Nestes 15 anos foram poucos e curtos os períodos de ausência que tive e com este já lá vão *9902* posts!
> 
> Já vivi/fiz seguimento meteorológico regular para o MeteoPT desde Linda-a-Velha, Bragança, Bialystok, Palencia, Santo Estêvão (Benavente), Fig. Castelo Rodrigo, Leiria, Coruche, Foros da Charneca (Benavente), Azambuja e Rio Maior!
> Muita coisa mudou desde a altura que me registei mas o entusiamo pelas temáticas da meteorologia manteve-se.


Parabéns! Venham mais 15 e muitos mais.


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2022 às 11:24)

Iceberg disse:


> Parabéns! Venham mais 15 e muitos mais.



Obrigado, O teu registo ainda é mais antigo!


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2022 às 11:27)

Gilmet disse:


> Parabéns por este marco, @MSantos !
> 
> Daqui a 2 meses também celebro o meu 15º aniversário por aqui.
> Uma métrica curiosa é que atingi um ponto em que mais de 50% do meu tempo de vida (28 anos) decorreu enquanto membro do MeteoPT.
> ...



Obrigado! 

Tinhas 14 anos quando te registaste, lembro-me bem. Pouco depois até chegaste a ganhar uma estação num concurso que fizemos aqui. 

Agora acho que já não temos registos de malta tão nova, as redes sociais que entretanto surgiram mataram um pouco os fóruns, e pouca malta nova se tem inscrito por aqui nos últimos tempos.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Out 2022 às 14:44)

MSantos disse:


> Agora acho que já não temos registos de malta tão nova, as redes sociais que entretanto surgiram mataram um pouco os fóruns, e pouca malta nova se tem inscrito por aqui nos últimos tempos.


Boa tarde.

Certamente também não será alheio a isto o facto de estarmos numa fase muito calma, pouco chamativa, da meteorologia por cá.
Um outono-inverno mais marcantes levará a aumento da participação e com maior probabilidade de "captar" novos membros.
Isto anda muito calmo...


----------



## Gates (8 Dez 2022 às 02:00)

Prof. Miguel Miranda do IPMA na SIC a admitir consultar bastantes vezes o MeteoPT 
Faz muito bem!


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Dez 2022 às 02:27)

E tivemos recorde de visitas hoje, 348! 

Só espiões... (comunicação social)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2022 às 21:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> E tivemos recorde de visitas hoje, 348!
> 
> Só espiões... (comunicação social)



Se não me engano, o recorde de visitas foi resetado quando o fórum mudou para a versão atual. Creio que o recorde anterior era de 1.757, a 9 de fevereiro de 2014, aquando da passagem da tempestade Stephanie.


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2022 às 19:34)

Temos o prazer de anunciar que o MeteoPT tem mais um colaborador! 

O @joralentejano é desde há uns dias o dinamizador das redes sociais do nosso fórum! Se forem à página do Facebook do MeteoPT já poderão ver uma pequena amostra do trabalho que o Joralentejano tem estado a desenvolver.


----------



## Toby (31 Dez 2022 às 11:31)

MSantos disse:


> Temos o prazer de anunciar que o MeteoPT tem mais um colaborador!
> 
> O @joralentejano é desde há uns dias o dinamizador das redes sociais do nosso fórum! Se forem à página do Facebook do MeteoPT já poderão ver uma pequena amostra do trabalho que o Joralentejano tem estado a desenvolver.


Bom dia,

Seria bom falar sobre metrologia técnica, como o projecto WeatherDuino, a participação portuguesa em estudos de comportamento de abrigo meteorológico com fabricantes de equipamento profissional como Barani, Comet, MetSpec. 

Feliz Ano Novo a todos


----------

